# Insane person/road rage



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I was in the left turn lane, as I started my turn I noticed a car in the other lane next to me that was turning also. But they were not in a turn lane. So I honked just to let them know that I was there so they didn’t hit me.
I could see in my rearview mirror that it was a lady, and she was waving her arms around like crazy bouncing up and down, I could see her car shaking.
Then she pulled up next to me and rolled her window down. I rolled mine down as well, all I wanted to say was that she was not in the turn lane back there. She started screaming literally as loud as she could, bouncing up and down. I couldn’t even tell what she was saying. She was so mad she looked like she could’ve killed me if she had a chance.
Why do some people get so angry just for being honked at?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

They're really tough when they're inside their own vehicle.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

People losing their minds quite often these days. I'd just drive away asap.

Road turds.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Illini said:


> They're really tough when they're inside their own vehicle.


What part of Illinois are you from? I was born in Evanston.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> What part of Illinois are you from? I was born in Evanston.


I grew up in Niles, but am now in the SW burbs.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Everyone’s stressed. Some just handle it better. Shrug it off. We can only control our own actions. You know you were right, and she was wrong. That’s what matters.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> I was in the left turn lane, as I started my turn I noticed a car in the other lane next to me that was turning also. But they were not in a turn lane. So I honked just to let them know that I was there so they didn’t hit me.
> I could see in my rearview mirror that it was a lady, and she was waving her arms around like crazy bouncing up and down, I could see her car shaking.
> Then she pulled up next to me and rolled her window down. I rolled mine down as well, all I wanted to say was that she was not in the turn lane back there. She started screaming literally as loud as she could, bouncing up and down. I couldn’t even tell what she was saying. She was so mad she looked like she could’ve killed me if she had a chance.
> Why do some people get so angry just for being honked at?


What would William have done in the movie "Falling Down?". He came across many situations like this one.

Answer: he would have taken a submachine gun out of his bag and filled the woman's car full of lead. Has anybody _not_ wanted to be William when a random ass**** oversteps the mark and deserves a behaviour correction?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

1. Because she always got a ribbon. So she's never had to lose. She thinks she's automatically right and/or wins at everything

2. Because no one ever spanked her butt. So she grew up thinking everything she does is either correct or okay to do with no repercussions.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> I was in the left turn lane, as I started my turn I noticed a car in the other lane next to me that was turning also. But they were not in a turn lane. So I honked just to let them know that I was there so they didn’t hit me.
> I could see in my rearview mirror that it was a lady, and she was waving her arms around like crazy bouncing up and down, I could see her car shaking.
> Then she pulled up next to me and rolled her window down. I rolled mine down as well, all I wanted to say was that she was not in the turn lane back there. She started screaming literally as loud as she could, bouncing up and down. I couldn’t even tell what she was saying. She was so mad she looked like she could’ve killed me if she had a chance.
> Why do some people get so angry just for being honked at?


Next time tell them Let’s Go Brandon


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Mole said:


> Next time tell them Let’s Go Brandon


I saw a “Let’s go Brandon” banner hanging from an overpass the other day.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> I was in the left turn lane, as I started my turn I noticed a car in the other lane next to me that was turning also. But they were not in a turn lane. So I honked just to let them know that I was there so they didn’t hit me.
> I could see in my rearview mirror that it was a lady, and she was waving her arms around like crazy bouncing up and down, I could see her car shaking.
> Then she pulled up next to me and rolled her window down. I rolled mine down as well, all I wanted to say was that she was not in the turn lane back there. She started screaming literally as loud as she could, bouncing up and down. I couldn’t even tell what she was saying. She was so mad she looked like she could’ve killed me if she had a chance.
> Why do some people get so angry just for being honked at?


You need this set up in your car!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Has anybody _not_ wanted to be William when a random ass**** oversteps the mark and deserves a behaviour correction?


Had that fantasy. My other fantasy is to have a couple of "The Boys" on retainer. You know, Soprano's style. Oh what fun it would be. The Boys could quickly clear up so many niggly problems in my life.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Had that fantasy. My other fantasy is to have a couple of "The Boys" on retainer. You know, Soprano's style. Oh what fun it would be. The Boys could quickly clear up so many niggly problems in my life.
> 
> View attachment 623517
> 
> ...


Oh! Aye! Forget about it!


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Had that fantasy. My other fantasy is to have a couple of "The Boys" on retainer. You know, Soprano's style. Oh what fun it would be. The Boys could quickly clear up so many niggly problems in my life.
> 
> View attachment 623517
> 
> ...


Did you know that one of those guys is in 
Bruce Springsteen's E street band?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

So good ol Joe is not good enough for ya?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> So good ol Joe is not good enough for ya?
> View attachment 625700


_Goodfellas _one of the best movies ever!


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I just beep my horn alot. therapeutic, an revengefull calms my road rage down from all these stupid college students.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Some people are just born a-holes and living in H-Town I have learned to just flip them the bird and drive away…


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Some people are just born a-holes and living in H-Town I have learned to just flip them the bird and drive away…


Be careful! A lot of Texans have pistolas. And the bird flip is enough to trigger some of them. See what I did there?


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Seamus said:


> _Goodfellas _one of the best movies ever!


Funny how? Like I’m a clown?


----------

